# Natalie Portman - Uncensored Rap @ SNL HD Video



## Clemonde (5. Oktober 2010)

der Ton wurde nachbearbeitet, da es die unzensierte Version nur in sehr schlechter Qualität gibt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWHidbSS1UA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



viel Spass beim Schauen


----------



## Haxxler (5. Oktober 2010)

"Dieses Video enthält Content von NBC Universal und UMG. Es ist nicht verfügbar.", außerdem passt es eher in den Sammelthread.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/26235-der-was-hoert-undoder-seht-ihr-gerade-thread/


----------

